# Cat went missing 10 months ago, has possibly been spotted!



## laurajane88 (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm wondering if anyone can give me any tips or suggestions; our cat went missing in October last year. We tried looking for him at the time, posters and a lot of searchin etc. I registerd him on Animal Search and I get emails every month. Someone posted a found cat in August and he that has the same description of our cat, black, fluffy, friendly, but fair has started getting patchy. The cat also showed up in October last year! this was made us think it could be our cat, because of the timing. I spoke to the woman and she has since sent me a photo, which does look a lot like our cat, it's just not close enough to know for sure. 

This area is less than a 10 minute drive from our house, so it's possible that he travelled that far, it's only round the corner from where my boyfriend and I work as well, so we've been searching this area every day, mainly at lunch times, after wrok at about 6pm and also later on at about 9 - 10pm. We know it's unlikely that we'll spot him but we've got to try. the lady who has seen the cat has got my number and said she will ring me when/if she next sees the cat. 

Can anyone give me any suggestions for us to try, i.e. when is the best time to look for a stray cat, I've read that they're most active at dawn and dusk. If we see him and it is our cat, I'm not sure he would come to us, not sure what cat's are like for remembering and we don't know what sort of life he has had, he may be really nervous or scared - is there any tips for luring him to us?

Thanks very much
Laura


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Really tasty food that he cant resist should help fingers crossed hope its him ! Good luck


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Fingers crossed for you hun xxx

Like above.. really really tasty food might help!

Good luck!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Think you may be right about dawn and dusk, best to go out when it's quiet anyway so you can rattle dry food and shout his name without the sound of traffic deafening you. Also put some more posters up with his picture in the area this person might have seen him. If she has seen him, other people may well have. 

Good luck.


----------



## laurajane88 (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks guys, the woman who has seen him actually put food out for him last night, she text me to say he was there so I went straight away but he was gone by the time I got there. she said she would do this again tonight at the same time so I'm going to stay in the area for a bit. This woman is so helpful, great to know another animal lover os looking out for him. I've been taking treats and calling his name, fortunately this is a quiet area so hopefully, in time, we will see him and at least know if he's our boy  thanks for the replies, I'll update if we have any luck x


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

i just wanted to wish you luck and to say how kind it is for this lady to help,there really are some nice people out there, hoping for a positive outcome for you


----------



## laurajane88 (Sep 11, 2012)

There really are, she is lovely and whether it's my cat or not, I really appreciate her help, I met her and had a good chat with her last night and she's so kind and really cares. She really thinks it's my cat so this could be the most amazing story!! 10 months later... thanks for the luck x


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

any luck yet? fingers crossed for you.


----------



## laurajane88 (Sep 11, 2012)

Not yet, I'm actually having a bit if a steak out now, have had a walk around but seen nothing so now just going to sit in the car and wait for a bit... Have fine this s good few times now, just don't know when he's going to show up! 

Thanks for the message


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2012)

Any news?


----------



## laurajane88 (Sep 11, 2012)

No nobody's been in touch and we haven't seen him still... Putting some posters out tomorrow so hopefully we might get some calls after that. Thanks for message, I'll definitely put something up when I have news.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

:thumbup: Best of luck!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Good luck! I really hope its him.

Everyone I've talked to about missing cats says that they will recognize their owner and vice versa regardless of whether there are any distinguishing features.

Have you tried calling him when you are in the area he has been seen?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2012)

Have you got a description of him? I could look out for him I`m 5 mins away from Liverpool


----------



## MV Owner (Sep 9, 2012)

all about cpbverage and word of mouth


----------



## laurajane88 (Sep 11, 2012)

Have only just seen the last few messages on here, thanks everyone. 

Thanks Louiseh, we've both been calling his name out as we walk around with treats but we still havent seen him. The lady who's been helping text me to say shes still been putting food out which is being eaten but she hasnt seen him for a few days. 

And thanks new puppy mum, he is black, but looks a bit brown and grey in certain lights, quite a decent sized cat and he's 12 now, he fluffy and has a bushy tail but the lady who sees this cat said he doesn't look as healthy as he used to and he's a bit patchy now 

Thanks guys x


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

laurajane88 said:


> Have only just seen the last few messages on here, thanks everyone.
> 
> Thanks Louiseh, we've both been calling his name out as we walk around with treats but we still havent seen him. The lady who's been helping text me to say shes still been putting food out which is being eaten but she hasnt seen him for a few days.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear your not having much luck hun.. Still have my fingers crossed for you though (beginning to get uncomfortable lol). Sending positive vibes xxx


----------



## Pam/Holly (Jul 31, 2009)

When my friends cat went missing it was spotted a few miles away from home and a lady put down food for her and asked us to bring her bed so that she could put it by the food and the smell would remind her of home. We went every night to the area calling her and walking around leaving our scent in the places she had been seen. She suddenly arrived back home early one morning strolling in as if to say I am home now.

I hope yours does come home soon.


----------

